# 23rd Annual New York City MS Bike Tour



## nycskier (Sep 21, 2007)

Is anyone else riding in the 23rd Annual New York City MS Bike Tour on Sunday October 14th?

It's a great ride for a great cause. There are three routes: 30, 60 or 100 miles and ride traffic free around the FDR Drive in New York City and through the Lincoln Tunnel!

If you want more info on the MS Bike Tour or if you would like to support a rider like me by making a donation to the MS Society of New York please click the link below:

http://msnyc.kintera.org/msbiketour/danholzer


----------

